

Fukushima robot operator publishes tell-all diaries and videos, now offline - thanasisp
http://boingboing.net/2011/08/23/japan-fukushima-robot-operator-publishes-whistleblower-diaries-on-blog-which-promptly-disappears.html

======
reemrevnivek
I read the IEEE version this morning, which was much more detailed:

[http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-
robot...](http://spectrum.ieee.org/automaton/robotics/industrial-
robots/fukushima-robot-operator-diaries)

It also contains human-translated and edited text of the blog, as well as
training videos.

The BoingBoing post has two glaring errors:

First, the author is not a whistleblower. Google defines a whistleblower as an
informant who exposes wrongdoing within an organization in the hope of
stopping it. It wasn't all praise, but there were no reports of ethical
violations.

Second, the IEEE summaries are not the complete text of the articles. The
description reads: _Below are portions excerpted from nearly 50 robot-related
posts ... Some sections (marked with [...]) were omitted for clarity or
space._

Edit: I've submitted the IEEE version at
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2921215>

